# Decathlon Hartschalenboot: 279€ - Top oder Flop?



## lightspeed (24. März 2019)

Hallo.

Bin im Netz zuerst bei Decathlon auf ein Boot gestoßen- und dann auf der Suche nach Hilfe auf euch. Sehr schönes Forum!

Ich suche für das Angeln auf kleinen stehenden Gewässern eine Möglichkeit auf's Wasser zu kommen.

Wichtig ist mir dabei, dass 

- alles so einfach gehalten ist wie möglich. Angeln heißt für mich Entspannung und Erlebnis - und nicht Aufbauen, rumschleppen und reparieren.
- das Boot leicht zu transportieren ist (habe einen Anhänger mit ca. 2,05 x 1,05 Meter Ladefläche) 
- das Boot für 2 Personen geeignet ist

Bei Decathlon bin ich auf dieses Boot hier gestoßen:





Details gibt's hier:
https://www.decathlon.de/p/angelboo...m=shopbot&utm_campaign=Angelboot+Facilalo+200

Da ich noch nicht vom Boot geangelt habe würde ich mich über eure Einschätzung freuen. Vielleicht hat jemand ja schon einmal in so einem ähnlichen Teil gesessen...

Wie schätzt ihr die Wasserlage im Vergleich zum Schlauchboot ein? Werde ich mit dem Ding mehr Frust als Vergnügen haben?


----------



## Andal (24. März 2019)

Wo soll es denn mit dem stolzen Nachen hingehen?

Ich würde damit maximal hüfttiefe Wasser ohne Wellen und Strömungen befahren. Also mit der Ertrinkhilfe vielleicht das Nichtschwimmerbecken in Hallenbad.


----------



## Nemo (25. März 2019)

Werbetext:
"Dieses Boot kann ganz leicht zu Wasser gelassen werden und ist ideal für das diskrete Anfüttern im Süßwasser geeignet."

Viel mehr Kommentar braucht's wohl nicht


----------



## Tobias85 (25. März 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Werbetext:
> "Dieses Boot kann ganz leicht zu Wasser gelassen werden und ist ideal für das diskrete Anfüttern im Süßwasser geeignet."
> 
> Viel mehr Kommentar braucht's wohl nicht



Das bezieht sich laut Beschreibung weiter unten darauf, dass das Boot leise ist (nunja, ist ja auch ein Ruderboot) und soll wohl das _*diskret*_ Betonen. Weiter steht da, dass es zum Angeln im Teich und Fluss geeignet ist. 

Da es genauso wie ein Schlauchboot geformt ist, wird auch die Stabilität im Wasser die gleiche sein. Tiefgang dürfte bei den Maßen und voller Beladung (+150kg) etwa bei 10cm liegen. Damit ist man für alle Seen und kleineren Flüsse gewappnet - ich kenne kein Binnengewäser, das 20cm Wellengang hat, außer vielleicht riesige Seen von mehreren Kilometern Länge bei Sturm oder Kanäle und Flüsse bei Schiffsverkehr. Und im Vergleich zu Schlauchbooten ist das Ding 100%ig hakensicher.

Hätt ich das Geld übrig, dann hätt ich vermutlich in Kürze spontan ein Boot.  Nur ob man da zu zweit bequem drin sitzen kann mit nur der einen Bank und ob die 150kg Tragkraft einem ausreichen, das ist ne andere Sache. Mir allein würde es locker reichen.


----------



## Pokolyt (25. März 2019)

Beladung 150 kg mit 2 Personen?
Was sind das denn für Hungerhaken?
Angelsachen auch noch?
Da musst du ja nackend angeln um Gewicht zu sparen.


----------



## jkc (25. März 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich laut Beschreibung weiter unten darauf, dass das Boot leise ist (nunja, ist ja auch ein Ruderboot) und soll wohl das _*diskret*_ Betonen. Weiter steht da, dass es zum Angeln im Teich und Fluss geeignet ist.
> 
> Da es genauso wie ein Schlauchboot geformt ist, wird auch die Stabilität im Wasser die gleiche sein. Tiefgang dürfte bei den Maßen und voller Beladung (+150kg) etwa bei 10cm liegen. Damit ist man für alle Seen und kleineren Flüsse gewappnet - ich kenne kein Binnengewäser, das 20cm Wellengang hat, außer vielleicht riesige Seen von mehreren Kilometern Länge bei Sturm oder Kanäle und Flüsse bei Schiffsverkehr. Und im Vergleich zu Schlauchbooten ist das Ding 100%ig hakensicher.
> 
> Hätt ich das Geld übrig, dann hätt ich vermutlich in Kürze spontan ein Boot.  Nur ob man da zu zweit bequem drin sitzen kann mit nur der einen Bank und ob die 150kg Tragkraft einem ausreichen, das ist ne andere Sache. Mir allein würde es locker reichen.



Moin, bei der Größe und Zuladung ist das Ding zum wirklichen Angeln mit 2 Mann zu klein. Ich bin da bei Andal und denke Ertrinkhilfe trifft es ganz gut. 20cm Welle erreichen viele größere Binnengewässer, teils schon ab bft 3-4.

Grüße JK


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. März 2019)

Wer einen Tümpel sein eigen nennt und da in Boot liegen haben möchte, um mal Laub abzuziehen,  oder wenn im Sommer Kiddings damit Spaß haben, die gut schwimmen können,  ok.

Aber zum angeln? Das wird mir zu teuer, wenn die halbe Ausrüstung weg ist. Das Boot für 2? Soll der auf der Bord Bordwand sitzen? 

Da wäre mir ein Schlauchboot lieber oder ein Autodachboot Flying Combisport.


----------



## Nemo (25. März 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich laut Beschreibung weiter unten darauf, dass das Boot leise ist (nunja, ist ja auch ein Ruderboot) und soll wohl das _*diskret*_ Betonen. Weiter steht da, dass es zum Angeln im Teich und Fluss geeignet ist.
> 
> Da es genauso wie ein Schlauchboot geformt ist, wird auch die Stabilität im Wasser die gleiche sein. Tiefgang dürfte bei den Maßen und voller Beladung (+150kg) etwa bei 10cm liegen. Damit ist man für alle Seen und kleineren Flüsse gewappnet - ich kenne kein Binnengewäser, das 20cm Wellengang hat, außer vielleicht riesige Seen von mehreren Kilometern Länge bei Sturm oder Kanäle und Flüsse bei Schiffsverkehr. Und im Vergleich zu Schlauchbooten ist das Ding 100%ig hakensicher.
> 
> Hätt ich das Geld übrig, dann hätt ich vermutlich in Kürze spontan ein Boot.  Nur ob man da zu zweit bequem drin sitzen kann mit nur der einen Bank und ob die 150kg Tragkraft einem ausreichen, das ist ne andere Sache. Mir allein würde es locker reichen.



Nein, da steht nicht, dass es "zum Angeln geeignet" ist. Da steht "Für das Angeln im Angelteich oder im Fluss. Dieses Boot kann ganz leicht zu Wasser gelassen werden und ist ideal für das diskrete Anfüttern im Süßwasser geeignet."
Das ist geschickt formuliert 

Bezüglich der Stabilität möchte ich Dir auch widersprechen, es sei denn, Du meinst mit "Schlauchboot" ein Badeboot aus der Supermarkt-Freizeitabteilung.
Warum Du das mit der "Form" begründest, ist mir auch ein Rätsel. Wenn man ein Boot aus Pappe in dieser "Form" ausschneidet, ist das dann auch stabil?

Ich habe schon einmal in einer ähnlichen Nussschale gesessen und war heilfroh, als ich wieder an Land war. Für mich wäre das zum richtigen Angeln nichts, ich kann es daher nicht empfehlen.

Anfüttern, Montagen ausbringen, Gewässerwartung ok.


----------



## Tobias85 (25. März 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Ich habe schon einmal in so einer Nussschale gesessen und war heilfroh, als ich wieder an Land war. Für mich wäre das zum richtigen Angeln nichts, ich kann es daher nicht empfehlen.



Erfahrung schlägt natürlich den reinen Vergleich der Bauform, dann ziehe ich meine Einschätzung zu dem Hartschalending natürlich zurück.


----------



## Nemo (25. März 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Erfahrung schlägt natürlich den reinen Vergleich der Bauform, dann ziehe ich meine Einschätzung zu dem Hartschalending natürlich zurück.



Habe natürlich nicht in diesem Modell gesessen, aber in einem ähnlich flachen und leichten Gerät. Das war eine sehr wackelige Angelegenheit und ich war mehr damit beschäftigt, nicht unterzugehen, als mich auf das Angeln zu konzentrieren.


----------



## steffen78 (25. März 2019)

Ich habe (wie sicher viele angler) schon in einigen boten gesessen...
Erstmal: wie oben erwähnt ist das mit nichten so stabil wie ein schlauchboot ( schlauchboote liegen sicherer im wasser)...
Dann kommt es darauf an was du möchtest -  zum anfütter oder Montage raus bringen geht das sicher auf binnengewässern 
Zum spinnangeln würde ich dir abraten, es ist zu wackelig!


----------



## phirania (25. März 2019)

Na ich würde mich damit auch nicht unbedingt ohne Sorgen aufs Wasser trauen....


----------



## gründler (25. März 2019)

Moin

Es gab hier mal nen trööt suche Schlauchboot oder so und der hat sich dann trotz allen Warnungen so nen billig teil gekauft,ist nach Holland damit gefahren auf die Maasplassen.
Ein paar tage später gab es dann hier die Nachricht das er ertrunken ist und das Billigboot am Ufer gefunden wurde,seine Angehörigen haben dann hier noch mit seinem Account geschrieben.

finde die trööts leider nicht mehr.


Da ich ja beruflich wie Hobby so einiges an Booten gefahren bin auch Kutter etc.würde ich mir dieses Boot als Blumenbeet in Garten stellen,mehr aber auch nicht.

lg


----------



## sprogoe (25. März 2019)

Ich denke es würde für seine eigene Forellenteichanlage reichen, aber auf einen größeren See oder ähnliches würde ich mich mit solch einer kippligen Nußschale nicht trauen.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. März 2019)

Guck lieber nach nem Schlauchboot oder mer Anka oder sowas... das Teil würde ich meiner Tochter als Sandkasten in den Garten stellen aber ich mit knapp 120kg würde mich im Leben nicht drauf trauen


----------



## Thomas. (25. März 2019)

lightspeed schrieb:


> Ich suche für das Angeln auf kleinen stehenden Gewässern eine Möglichkeit auf's Wasser zu kommen.
> 
> Wichtig ist mir dabei, dass
> 
> ...



ich hatte selbiges Problem außer das ich nur ein Boot für mich alleine brauchte.
ich wollte nur KEIN Schlauchboot also habe ich die letzten 3-4 Jahre rum experimentiert
1. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  auf dem Wasser klasse, aber zu schwer alleine
2.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 viel zu kippelig
3.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ging nur an Slipstellen
4.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ohne worte
5.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Autodachboot, selbst mit 2 Personen zu schwer
6.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 vergleichbar mit dem Ding was du dir da anschaust, ist jetzt tatsächlich ein Sandkasten
ich sage mal ein kleiner ruhiger See und nicht bewegen  ansonsten braucht  man ganz viel Mut

7. ja und an dem Ding bin ich jetzt hängen geblieben, Robust, kann ich alleine überall hinschleppen, auf dem Wasser unschlagbar im direktem vergleich mit den anderen. Ich fahre mit dem Teil auf er Ijssel und selbst wenn mal ein dicker Pott vorbei kommt bekomme ich keine Panik 


	

		
			
		

		
	
  ein  Schlauboot


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. März 2019)

nr 1 optimal 3 Kieler steht wie ne 1
nr 3 mein 1. boot habe zu zweit mal 20 ps rangehängt  boooooar ey geflogen übers wasser…
der rest ohne comment…..


----------



## lightspeed (25. März 2019)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Beiträge. Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.

Insbesondere danke ich dir, Thomas, für deinen ausführlichen Beitrag und die ganzen Bilder. Wie ich mir schon gedacht habe, ist es nicht einfach den richtigen Weg zum geeigneten Boot zu finden. Immerhin hast du auch insgesamt 7 Versuche gebraucht. Dass du dein Wissen teilst, erspart mir viel Hack-Hack.

Dankeschön - von der Decathlon-Nussschale lasse ich die Finger weg


----------

